# Sportbrille die Regen geeignet ist ?



## KlingelBeutel (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Bike Freunde
ich bin letztens im Regen gefahren mit leichten niesel Regen und auch stärkeren Regen.
Leider war der abperl Effekt an meiner Uvex Racer nicht besonderst gut vor allem bei sehr feinen Regen. 
Welche Bike Sportbrille wäre da besser, gibt es auch Brillen mit Scheibenwischer ? 

mfg


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (8. Oktober 2008)

Mal polieren vllt. perlts dann besser ab....., ansonsten ist es mit jeder Brille bescheiden, bei Regen zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race2space (8. Oktober 2008)

uvex racer ist nicht wirklich das non plus ultra im radsport (uvex skibrillen snd schon eher die gehobene klasse  um einen guten abperleffekt, brauchst du spesielle gläser am besten aus polycarbonat und einer hochwertigen beschichtung. doch auch hierbei die devise, beim nieselregen und sprühregen bist du noch gut unterwegs, aber wenns richtig regnet, dann hilft nur noch ne schwimmbrille 
daher die frage:
Was ist vom design her eher dein ding:

*Beispiel 1:*







*oder Beispiel 2:*






und wieviel bist du bereit auzugeben?

grüße


----------



## Fullyrocker (8. Oktober 2008)

Da braucht man so ne Gore-Tex Brille. Top Wasser- und Winddicht und dabei noch Atmungsaktiv!  
Gibts eigentlich schon Lotus-Gore-Tex Beschichtungen?

Im Ernst, ich vermute das sich die Brillen da gegenseitig nichts nehmen. Vielleicht kann man aber mal so ein Mittel probieren das es für Autoscheiben gibt um den Abperleffekt zu verbessern. Hatte mal in eine Autosendung gesehen das diese Polituren wirklich funktionieren.


----------



## noir79 (8. Oktober 2008)

Naja, diese Beschichtungen zum selbst draufschmieren taugen aber auch nur bedingt - das funktioniert an sich ganz prima - nur leider bist Du auf viel Fahrtwind angewiesen. Beim Auto klappt das so ab ~80 km/h, vorher läuft auch nicht mehr oder weniger ab. Viel Spass beim strampeln  Zudem bekommt man ne ziemlich komische Sicht dadurch, speziell in der Dämmerung + Gegenlicht, das streut dann ganz enorm. Ungefähr so, als wenn ein Fettfilm auf der Brille ist.

Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung damit.

Die beste Erfahrung hab ich mit Autowachs gemacht, damit trägt man wenigstens nichts von der Beschichtung der Gläser ab und man hat keine Beeinträchtigung der Sicht. Sofern die Brille fest genug sitzt, zwischendruch einfach mal ordentlich die Birne schütteln oder wo runterspringen und die Gläser sind wieder relativ frei von Wasser.


----------



## bernardo (8. Oktober 2008)

Brille im Regen is immer Mist !

Aber Spessart im Auge noch viel mehr


----------



## KlingelBeutel (8. Oktober 2008)

@race2space

Beispiel 1 gefällt mir ganz gut. 
Nur ob die wirklich besser ist bei regen als die uvex race


----------



## Jocki (8. Oktober 2008)

Visier am Helm!


----------



## race2space (8. Oktober 2008)

naja wie gesagt, viel wasser schützender als die uvex race sind die brillen nicht, doch der abperleffekt, bzw. die rückstände von wasserflecken sind wesentlich weniger als bei der uvex.
noch besser ist es wenn du dir eine "sportmask-brille" anschaffst die genaue passform und der damit sehr geringe abstand zum gesicht machen die ganze sache noch wasser undurchlässiger und dein stil ist die sie ganz bestimmt auch noch 
http://www.tcc-sport.com/wisl_s-cms.../2847/Rudy_Project_Sportmask_Performance.html

grüße


----------



## polo (8. Oktober 2008)

geht's hier darum, daß wasser an die augen kommt, oder daß die gläser naß werden?


----------



## polo (8. Oktober 2008)

race2space schrieb:


> http://www.tcc-sport.com/wisl_s-cms.../2847/Rudy_Project_Sportmask_Performance.html


oder um möglichst häßliche brillen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHnuschti (8. Oktober 2008)

Kann für die Oakley M-Frame sprechen. Beim klaren Glas bleiben alle Tropfen schön sitzen (besonders bei leichtem Regen bzw. Nieseln), perlen nicht ab, und man sieht schon bald alles nur noch unklar. 

Die neue Generation der Oakleys (Radar, Flak Jacket) hat ja anscheinend diese neue "Abperl" Eigenschaft, die zumindest eine Verbesserung verspricht.

Würde mich mal interessieren ob jemand hier mit den Genannten eine tatsächliche Verbesserung feststellen kann, sei es bei Regen als auch bei Schweiss, der in die Brille läuft.

Gruss


----------



## KlingelBeutel (8. Oktober 2008)

polo schrieb:


> geht's hier darum, daß wasser an die augen kommt, oder daß die gläser naß werden?



Es geht darum das die Brille mit den Tropfen Voll wird und man nicht mehr durchschauen kann. 
Ich meine sogar das der feine niessel Regen schlimmer war.


----------



## OptiMist (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich als professioneller Brillenträger setze bei Regengefahr Kontaktlinsen ein und die Brille ab.
Alles andere taugt nichts oder es wird schweineteuer.


----------



## Chicane (9. Oktober 2008)

Wenn es weiterhilft, könnte ich mal bei einer Billigbrille verschiedene Sachen testen (RainX, eine "Scheibenbeschichtung" kennt wohl jeder, auch für Kunstoffe geeignet und Liquid Glass, eine Versiegelung, eigentlich für Lacke, aber auch für Kunstoffe, Polycarbonat geeignet).

Da die Gläser fast senkrecht nach unten stehen und relativ viele Erschütterungen vorhanden sind, könnte es vielleicht schon klappen.

Gruß


----------



## KlingelBeutel (9. Oktober 2008)

Chicane schrieb:


> Wenn es weiterhilft, könnte ich mal bei einer Billigbrille verschiedene Sachen testen (RainX, eine "Scheibenbeschichtung" kennt wohl jeder, auch für Kunstoffe geeignet und Liquid Glass, eine Versiegelung, eigentlich für Lacke, aber auch für Kunstoffe, Polycarbonat geeignet).
> 
> Da die Gläser fast senkrecht nach unten stehen und relativ viele Erschütterungen vorhanden sind, könnte es vielleicht schon klappen.
> 
> Gruß



*RainX *> *Nicht für Kunststoff sowie lackierte, behandelte oder beschichtete Oberflächen geeignet.

Nja ich will da nicht an den Macrolon Gläsern rummachen. 

Dann lieber eine neue Brille.
Die Rudy Project Noyz gefällt mir ganz gut und ist  laut Beschreibung auch für Wasser Sportarten geeignet. 
Leider habe ich keinen Online Shop in Deutschland gefunden der die Brille führt. Scheint wohl recht neu zu sein. 

mfg







*


----------



## Chicane (9. Oktober 2008)

Steht zwar drauf, hat aber nicht viel zu sagen... schon getestet, kann höchstens sein, dass die Funktion hier nicht gegeben ist (deswegen sagte ich ja auch testen und Billigbrille )

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlingelBeutel (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe die Uvex Racer mal im Waschbecken getestet mit Wasser.
Das hat schon einen recht guten abperl Effekt .. solange  genug Wasser da ist, und ein dicker tropfen sich bilden kann. 
Nur das Problem ist bei sehr wenig und feinem Regen ..ich denke da ist keine andere Brille besser. 
Ist vieleocht ein wetter Bedingung die nicht oft vor kommt .. und dann werde ich eben mal ohne Brille fahren. 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

